# Looking at buying a 20 gallon tall



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Found a great deal on an established aquarium on my local classifieds for $50. 20 tall (they say like 2 stacked 10's), filter, rocks, substrate, 4 fish, etc. Has a nice looking light (a T5 or some such), and I inquired about it.

My question is - what sort of fish likes a deep vs long tank?

Do plants like deep tanks? I thought it would be pretty cool to have a green leafy column. I would be doing yeast fermented CO2 with a reactor for 100% diffusion, would be dosing ferts, and would probably have to double or triple the lighting to get it better at deep levels (or go with shorter wavelengths like reds and full spectrums).

Thanks guys.

Maybe this time I could try a canister for better up-down column water flow!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Angels like tall tanks.Discus too but I think they get too big.Amazon swords would look good in a tall.I had one,but had to leave it in OK.It was nice though.A canister would be good.


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

i agree with majerah1, a few angels would look great...for plants check out this link on "narrow leaf sag"...its a tall thin grass, good for a background

Sagittaria subulata ( giant Sagittaria )


----------

